# Construccion de un probador para sensores/valvulas IAC



## thewolf5000

Buenos dias amigos del foro paso por aca a ver quien me da la idea para construir un probador sencillo para los sensores o valculas IAC investigado un poco conseguí varias cosas que me han dado ideas pero aun no logro fraguar la idea completa..

Acá dejo lo que he logrado investigar hasta ahora:

Primero tengo un diagrama de conexión de un sensor de GM que es el mas común en la mayoría de vehículos aparte en el mismo dan una idea de la onda que debe generarse para hacerla funcionar...

En la imagen se ve que un sensor IAC que el mismo posee dos bobinas la A y la B en cada una de ellas se observa que existe una rama para alta y otra para baja así como la onda que debe generarse para que la misma funcione..

En este caso de lo poco que se me parece que con un 555 en modo astable es posible lograr las ondas necesarias para hacer funcionar y probar la bobina ahora pido ayuda a los mas entendidos a ver como se podría armar un probador parecido al que esta en este video..






Cuestión de que entre todos se pueda pensar algo sencillo, económico y de utilidad en cualquier taller mecánico.. Así sera de provecho para todos..

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck

Las Valvulas IAC son motores Paso a Paso bipolares...

estos motores no se les conecta voltaje y listo, sino que lo tienes que hacer en una secuencia...
mira este link
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial%20stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

para moverlos necesitas hacer un driver que es lo que esta dentro de la cajita de tu video, eso consta de un chip que vaya dando los pulso en una secuencia como el tuto y el puente H que es lo que energiza y da potencia a las bobinas...

este driver lo puedes hacer de muchisimas manera entre ellas un 555 un contador Asc/Des(no recuerdo el codigo) y dos puentes H ya sea con un L298 o hacerlo con transistores...
anexo un diagrama con transistores..

el esquema que anexo es con un Pic16F628A como Driver y los puentes H son transistores BD135 y BD136....(esta en proteus y el codigo fuente esta en Picbasicpro)

aqui imagen...


----------



## thewolf5000

Muy bueno tu aporte pero si hablamos de PIC eso aun es mucho para mi soy un aficionado con algo de ideas en el tema el link que publicas ya lo habia leido porque vi en un foro que las IAC eran motores PAP mas no sabia eran bipolares ya por ahi voy sacando poco a poco las dudas...

Bueno la primera de las dudas se centra en esto:

Secuencias para manejar motores paso a paso Bipolares

Como se dijo anteriormente, estos motores necesitan la inversión de la corriente que circula en sus bobinas en una secuencia determinada. Cada inversión de la polaridad provoca el movimiento del eje en un paso, cuyo sentido de giro está determinado por la secuencia seguida.

A continuación se puede ver la tabla con la secuencia necesaria para controlar motores paso a paso del tipo Bipolares:
PASO 	      TERMINALES
  	 A 	 B 	 C 	 D
1 	+V 	-V 	+V 	-V
2 	+V 	-V 	-V 	+V
3 	-V 	+V 	-V 	+V
4 	-V 	+V 	+V 	-V


Esta es la secuencia que determina el paso del motor pero como se en que sentido va a girar el motor de acuerdo a la frecuencia?

En el caso de usar un 555 debo usarlo en modo astable? Aparte debo usar solo un 555 o uno para cada bobina?

Si pudieras explicarme de manera sencilla pues te lo agradecere enormemente..!

Saludos


----------



## lubeck

> Esta es la secuencia que determina el paso del motor pero como se en que sentido va a girar el motor de acuerdo a la frecuencia?



digamos con el ejemplo de las secuencias que pusiste...

para la derecha das la secuencia 4,3,2,1,4,3,2,1,4,3,2,1.... etc...
para la izquierda das la secuencia 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4... etc...



> En el caso de usar un 555 debo usarlo en modo astable? Aparte debo usar solo un 555 o uno para cada bobina?


si utilizas un 555 en configuracion astable... eso manda un pulso... pero no es suficiente... necesitas un contador como el 4029d que va a ir dando esa secuencia.. pero no es suficiente con eso porque necesitamos dar potencia e invertir la polaridad ahi entran los puente H...

(no estoy seguro si con el 4029D es lo adecuado pero casi con  cualquier contador ascendente / descendente se puede deja lo ratifico)

Bueno...

estaba buscando uno que hice con el 555 y ttl pero no los encuentro... 

en su lugar pongo este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenos dias!

Lubeck, luego de leer y ver todo lo que indicaste aca pues me dedique a investigar y leer un poco para hacerme la idea de lo que necesito hacer para armar el probador.. 

Ya tengo entendido casi todas las "etapas" del proyecto..

-El 555 me servira para dar los pulsos necesarios para que el motor funcione con cierta "sincronia".

-El contador ascendente/descendente pues aun no se en si cual es la funcion dentro del mismo..

-El puente en H o puente H pues ya se que funcion cumple y consegui varias propuestas para armar uno bastante util y sencillo..

Las dudas que me surgen son las siguientes:

Con respecto al pulso que debo enviar puedo hacerlo con solo un 555 o debo usar uno para cada bobina del motor?

Lubeck o quien quiera que lea el post, que funcion exactamente cumple el contador estuve leyendo con respecto al CD4017 y pues entiendo ciertas cosas de el de todos modos aca dejo el link a ver que explicacion sencilla me dan

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

Entre las otras dudas que me saltan esta si es necesario la implementacion de el contador ya que aca en donde vivo lo mas seguro es que no consiga nada parecido por que en lo que respecta a electronica todo se limita a reparaciones, refacciones standart etc...

El voltaje de trabajo de la valvula o sensor es de 12V mas no se el amperaje habra algun problema para alimentar todo el circuito para obtener la salida de 12V y alimentar la valvula..

Espero me ayuden y me orienten en lo que puedan yo hoy simulare parte de circuitos que he conseguido en lo que los tenga los posteo..

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck

> -El 555 me servira para dar los pulsos necesarios para que el motor funcione con cierta "sincronia".



mmm.. el 555 solo va a mandar los pulsos para determinar el tiempo en que va a dar un nuevo paso el motor solo y solo eso...



> -El contador ascendente/descendente pues aun no se en si cual es la funcion dentro del mismo..



en realidad el contador sirve para ir intercalando el pulso que manda el 555 en cuatro ramas...
uno para la bobina A otra para la B otra para la C y otra para la D...

pero no te compliques ya hay un integrado diseñado exclusivamente para eso, es el L297....
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXywyt.pdf
(igual necesitas el 555 o cualquier otro similar para generar el pulso de reloj)




> -El puente en H o puente H pues ya se que funcion cumple y consegui varias propuestas para armar uno bastante util y sencillo..


Ok tambien puede ser el L298....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXrqqxz.pdf

lo que quiero que me comprendas es que hay muchas maneras de hacer lo mismo... elige un esquema y si tienes dudas intentare(mos) disiparlas...



> El voltaje de trabajo de la valvula o sensor es de 12V mas no se el amperaje habra algun problema para alimentar todo el circuito para obtener la salida de 12V y alimentar la valvula..




Trabaja con 5volts y el amperaje no llega a 1A, yo arme el mio con el BD135 y BD136 y no se calientan para nada, ademas de que para sacar y meter el bastajo no requiere mas de 50Seg de operacion... (nunca lo medi el consumo para serte honesto)

aqui foto del sospechoso....


puse 2 lagartos (cocodrilos o caimanes segun el pais, jungla o pantano) para alimentarlo directamente de la bateria con el proposito tambien de  calibrar la valvula IAC

tambien cuenta con un jumper para alimentar el motor (valvula) con 5v o 12v, porque tampoco sabia a que voltaje podria trabajar


----------



## thewolf5000

Muchas gracias por la respuesta lubeck entiendo que la cosa hoy dia esta muy avanzada y ya hay integrados para todo pero como dije aca en mi ciudad cuesta demasiado conseguir ciertas cosas "especiales" como esta me estoy preparando para tener un plan B en caso de no conseguir los integrados que me dices...  

Por aca me consegui con este esquema muy completo http://www.klugers.net/web/hardware/electronica-de-potencia/36-l297-l298

Me parece exactamente lo que necesito para el control y la parte del 555 pues eso se me hace facil hacerlo..

Mi duda ahora esta en que dices que el voltaje de trabajo es 5V pero medi la tension en la rama del vehiculo para el cual se piensa hacer el probador y da 11.1 aproximado 12V encendido el vehiculo..

Yo ando investigando para tener un as bajo la manga aparte de que me sirve para aprender de electronica que malo no es jejeje..

Saludos lubeck y de verdad gracias por la asesoria hermano!!


----------



## lubeck

> Mi duda ahora esta en que dices que el voltaje de trabajo es 5V pero medi la tension en la rama del vehiculo para el cual se piensa hacer el probador y da 11.1 aproximado 12V encendido el vehiculo..



mmmm.. ok... voy a verificar ese dato pero yo lo trabaje con 5v e igual se mueve... quizas depende de cada vehiculo... pero igual lo confirmo...


----------



## thewolf5000

lubeck dijo:


> mmmm.. ok... voy a verificar ese dato pero yo lo trabaje con 5v e igual se mueve... quizas depende de cada vehiculo... pero igual lo confirmo...



Quizas sea asi, el vehiculo para el cual se esta haciendo el probador/calibrador es un daewoo modelo lanos...

Saludos y de verdad agradecido hermano..!


----------



## Gioser

Una ayudota porfa necesito construir un controlador alguien me pued ayudar enviandome el diagrama y los componentes adecuados que se requieren se loa agradeceria machin.....


----------



## lubeck

Gioser dijo:


> Una ayudota porfa necesito construir un controlador alguien me pued ayudar enviandome el diagrama y los componentes adecuados que se requieren se loa agradeceria machin.....



 controlador? 

plantea bien tu pregunta....  menciona que tienes echo , que elementos tienes y para que lo necesitas... por como lo pones no es para una valvula IAC o si?


----------



## Gioser

Tienes razon hermano una disculpota, el fin del controlador que quiero realizar es presisamente para las valvulas iac ya que me dedicoun poco a la mecanica y me gusta realizar bien mi trabajo es por eso que quiero realizar este controlador para poder realizar una buena calibracion de dicha valvula ya que es un problema muy frecuente muchas gracias por tu la ayuda


----------



## lubeck

mira este esquema....

Ver el archivo adjunto 5719
es que hay muchisimos drivers nada mas pon "driver motor pap bipolar" o similar en algun buscador....


----------



## Gioser

Sabes que ya habia visto este pero no puedo verlo en grande como para imprimirlo o algo asi, entonces cualquier controlador "driver motor pap bipolar" sirve para las iac como el del video que esta al principio del foro es pequeño pero cumple con su funcionamiento perfectamente


----------



## Gioser

En pocas palabras hermano me gustaria construir uno como el del video esta suave y muy sencillo....... thanks por su ayuda.....


----------



## lubeck

Gioser dijo:


> En pocas palabras hermano me gustaria construir uno como el del video esta suave y muy sencillo....... thanks por su ayuda.....



como supiste que esta sencillo???







Yo no veo nada, ya se volvio a descomponer mi bolita magica.... 

prueba si se ve el adjunto... descomprimelo y velo con el paint...


----------



## Gioser

Si se armo ya lo pude ver gracias disculpa tienes la lista de todos los componentes


----------



## lubeck

> tienes la lista de todos los componentes



Mmm yo diseñe el del post 4 *y esta probado*...

yo no diseñe el del post 15 y *yo no lo he probado* al parecer podría funcionar....

A simple vista es: 
1 circuito integrado 4516
1 circuito integrado 4001
1 circuito integrado 4030
1 circuito integrado 4049
4 resistencias de 4k7 1/4w
4 resistencias de 10k 1/4w
6 Transistores BC517
2 Transistores BC516

Faltaria lo del regulador de voltaje que podria ser....





1 7805
1Capacitor de 330nF mayor de 12v
1 Capacitor de 100nF mayor de 5v
1Diodo 1n4001

y faltaria lo del reloj o pulsador....
podria ser algo como esto...




1 555
1Resitencia de 100k
1Resistencia de 150k
1Capacitor electrolitico de 10uF mayor de 5v

el que dice output signal pin 3 del 555 se conecta con el Clk del 4516 pin 15


----------



## Gioser

Sale muchas gracias tengo que conseguir los componentes y empezar a realizar pruebas en el protoboard ojala y nos salga suave


----------



## edmundo2009

hola aqui tengo un control a base de circuitos ttl y con una corriente de carga maxima de 500ma, pero ese no es problema, lo puedes ampliar a mas colocandole a la salida transistores de poder como los TIP141, pero no se como subir la imagen al foro


----------



## jmbernal748

aqui imagen...
Ver el archivo adjunto 54859[/QUOTE]

disculpa pero baje el circuito y no logro andar como es.. es mas me fije q tiene dos LED (led1 y led2 en el programa) estos no encienden porq solo los definiste como salida.. soy nuevo en esto de los pic pero nose me parece q fue q modificast el programa despues y montaste el q tenias de prueba.. el motor se queda girando en un solo lugar se mueve unos grados y despues vuelve a su lugar de origen pero pareciera q no se moviera. gracias espero respuestas..

desde ahce mucho estaba a tras de un circuito similar..


----------



## lubeck

bueno...
 revise el archivo que adjunte antes y tienes razon fue una version de prueba... pero deberia funcionar bien la valvula IAC, lo que creo por lo que no te funciona es porque estas usando switch en lugar de push buttons o mini buttons... se tiene que presionar una vez para mandar un pulso no dejarlo cerrado..

prueba con switch como estos....






agrego la version con los leds funcionando y el half/full step...

cualquier cosa me avisas.... y disculpen el error...


----------



## jmbernal748

cualquier cosa me avisas.... y disculpen el error...[/QUOTE]


gracias funciona mejor.. ya me había levantado para crear la programación completa..lo que sucede es que el proyecto lo tenia en mente hace tiempo pero estoy a punto de graduarme como Ing. electrónico.. e cuanto a los suiches lo que aprecio es que para hacer cambios debo apagar todo..por en el programa si hago los cambios de giro o de velocidad sencillamente no los hace si esta rodando.. voy a chequear el programa.. porque de seguro que le faltara algo como un antirebote o algo parecido.. bueno cualquier cosa te aviso.. y gracias por la respuesta tan rápida, no todo el mundo responde así de rápido......



cualquier cosa me avisas.... y disculpen el error...[/QUOTE]

disculpa q te moleste nuevamente.. es que me recorde que el otro dia programe unos pics y la verdad nose q paso pero creo q fue que los deje cerrados porq funcionaron de maravilla pero cuando quise volverlos a programar para cambios.. no me dejo.. e incluso compre uno nuevo y lo programe con otro quemador pero alli mismo montado no me dejo borrarlo..me puedes ayudar con eso.. quisas tengas un tutorial o algo anotado.. un video a algo parecido..que aqui me sale un ojo de la cara un pic y no quiero seguir dañandolos cuando puedo programarlos numerosasa veces.. yo utilice para grabarlos el ic-prog pero si trabajas a algun otr no importa me dices como lo hao y me adaptare.. gracias...


----------



## lubeck

que tipo de switch estas usando...??? podrias poner una imagen?

para simularlo en proteus aumentas en el pause en la rutina mueveF



		Código:
	

MueveF:
 if astep>=10 then astep=2
 if astep<=1  then
  if hi=1 then astep=9
  if hi=2 then astep=8
 endif 
 if astep=0   then portb=%0000 
 if astep=2   then portb=%0001
 if astep=3   then portb=%0011
 if astep=4   then Portb=%0010
 if astep=5   then Portb=%0110
 if astep=6   then Portb=%0100
 if astep=7   then Portb=%1100
 if astep=8   then Portb=%1000
 if astep=9   then Portb=%1001
[COLOR="Red"] pause 500[/COLOR]
return


y no creo que haga falta ningun antirebote...  ya los tiene son estos...



		Código:
	

 if pdi then toggle di:[COLOR="red"]pause 500[/COLOR]: led2=DI
 if HF then 
  if HI=1 then
   HI=2:low Led1
   if astep//2<>0 then astep=Astep+1       
  else
   HI=1:high Led1
  endif 
[COLOR="red"]  pause 500[/COLOR]
 endif






> disculpa q te moleste nuevamente.. es que me recorde que el otro dia programe unos pics y la verdad nose q paso pero creo q fue que los deje cerrados porq funcionaron de maravilla pero cuando quise volverlos a programar para cambios.. no me dejo.. e incluso compre uno nuevo y lo programe con otro quemador pero alli mismo montado no me dejo borrarlo..me puedes ayudar con eso.. quisas tengas un tutorial o algo anotado.. un video a algo parecido..que aqui me sale un ojo de la cara un pic y no quiero seguir dañandolos cuando puedo programarlos numerosasa veces.. yo utilice para grabarlos el ic-prog pero si trabajas a algun otr no importa me dices como lo hao y me adaptare.. gracias...




lo mas probable es que el pic no este dañado...

lo que pasa es que muchos programadores estan mal diseñados... sucede que el pic 16f628A cuando lo utilizas con el oscilador interno al estar nuevo no hay problema al grabarlo, pero ya que lo grabas y lo quieres hacer de nuevo, lo pones en el programador y este lo alimenta con 5v en vdd y empieza a ejecutar el programa lo que lo inhibe para poder programarse y generalmente no detecta al pic...

yo lo que hago es utilizar este programador que alimenta con 5v instantes antes de programar y no tengo nigun problema... bueno una version mas actualizada de ese  

al rato lo subo... por si gustas armarlo...


----------



## az20

hola compañeros alguien me pudría ayudar con un diagrama de un probador de válvula jack es que todos los que e visto no les entiendo porque no están bien ejemplificados gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

IAC por sus siglas en ingles = Idle Air Control ( control de marcha minima-ralenti )

Cuando enciende el aire acondicionado , el motor baja de revoluciones o acelera un poquito ?

Saludos !


----------



## jmbernal748

me han dicho q seguro el micro esta todavia ejecutando el programa y no sale de alli.. como hago para sacarlo del programa... mi porgrama solo era de prueba sabes q uno comienza solo con encender y apagar el led.. y perdi un micro solo en eso..
el otro monte un semaforo y tampoco logro borrarlo..
ya probe el circuito y funciona de maravilla.. pero ya el carro lo ahbia ajustado sacando y poniendo el IAC tanto encendido como apagado.. ya q la computadora lo q hace es hacerle un movimiento de expulsion cuando prende []----> y cuando apaga reduce el tamaño del vastago...[]-->, si subia las revoluciones encendido lo q hice fue desconectarlo encendido el auto y apagar, y antes de prender conectarlo sino mal recuerdo el tamño justo era 28mm encendido
y el auto funciono a la prefeccion

Gracias..


----------



## 70c4n1

haber entonces segun tengo entendido:

Las valvulas IAC mas comunes son motores PaP Bipolares 4w que consumen tipicamente menos de 1A y que para probarlos se pueden alimentar indistintamente a 12 o 5 v, que usan un conector especial automotriz con 4 pines en linea y hay de dos tipos:
-un enbobinado en el centro y el otro en los extremos
-un embobinado en cada extremo

Estos motores pap requiren una secuencia de pulsos en vez de solo alimentarlos, si se invierte la secuencia se invierte la direccion del vastago de la IAC, una secuencia tipica es:
A B C D
1 +V -V +V -V
2 +V -V -V +V
3 -V +V -V +V
4 -V +V +V -V

para hacer que funcionen hay muchas opciones:

1- Mediante IC, (NE555, l297, l298, etc)
2- Mediante PIC (hay que programarlos mediante el PC y tener una interfaz para tal fin como la boarduino?)
3- Mediante un PLC
4- Directamente con la pc usando una tarjeta controlada via comunicacion serial Rs232 
5- Otras opciones y por wifi o bluetooth (haha kidding)

De acuerdo a mi punto de vista un probador de valvulas IAC generalmente lo usa gente con mucho conocimiento en mecanica y muy poco o nulo conocimiento en electronica, lo cual descarta las opciones 2 a 5 por lo que me gustaria nos pudiesen orientar en esa opcion para ser mas especificos.

adicionalmente en el video que pone el primer compa que inicia que tread se ve un aparatejo que exteriormente solo tiene: 
-1 switch de 2 vias 
-1 pushbottom
-2 caimanes que se alimenta a una bateria 12v automotriz (posiblemente 7 o mas Ah)
-4 cables que van a los 4 hilos que salen de la IAC
por ahi otro compa intenta solicitar que le ayuden a diseñar(hacer?, ingenieria inversa?) la electronica de ese aparato y es lo que a la mayoria de los que entramos a este tread estamos interesados, yo por mi parte soy mecanico amateur (por ahi en youtube con mi nick pueden ver algunos videos de los trabajos que hago), pero adicionalmente tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica sin embargo el diagrama propuesto en el post 4 me parece demasiado guapo para mi capacidad y no utiliza IC's osea que en mi punto de vista se sale de:



thewolf5000 dijo:


> Cuestion de que entre todos se pueda pensar algo sencillo, economico y de utilidad en cualquier taller mecanico.. Asi sera de provecho para todos..
> 
> Saludos!



en lo particular me gusta la sencillez de este proyecto
http://www.klugers.net/web/hardware/electronica-de-potencia/36-l297-l298

solo le faltaria:
-Como acoplarle el 555  a la terminal clock del cable plano 2x5 (osea el terminal 3 del 555 en el diagrama del post 20 va directo al terninal clock?)
-que señal lleva en la terminal CW/CCW 
-como se usan sync reset y enable


el aparato del post 8 no se ve muy complicado en apariencia, estaria de pelos que lubek pusiera el diagrama y componentes utilizados es un pic lo que esta usando?


----------



## autotronico

Que tal las valvulas IAC o controladoras de marcha minima en inyeccion electronica de Combustible son motores PAP Bipolares siempre alimentados a 12 Voltios ya que es un actuador.

la forma de probarlas en funcionalidad son:

1. Motor paso a paso de avance y retroceso: se estable un numero determinado de pasos para sacar e ingresar el embolo de la IAC, cada fabricante dispone de un numero de pasos determinados que se pueden descifrar con un escaner Automotriz en la opcion de  restablecimiento de parametros iniciales.

2.Motor paso a paso hacia adelante tan rápido como sea posible, esta prueba se realiza a traves de un escaner automotriz, el motor debe estar funcionando en minima, por medio del escaner se incrementan las pasos de la IAC para producir mayor paso de aire y una aceleracion mayor sin pisar el pedal del acelerador.

3.Control de  motor de velocidad  y posicionamiento de IAC: Esta prueba se puede realizar con un escaner o un PIC previamente programado, la valvula IAC es activada con una interfaz de potencia o driver PAP, la valvula IAC se puede manipular por medio de un potenciometro para  la salida y el ingreso del embolo de la misma los datos se puedn visualizar en una LCD. Esta es la prueba mas recomendable y el mejor dispositivo para realizarla en con un PIC sino se dispone de Escaner.


----------



## autotronico

Anexo documento de control de potencia para valvulas IAC, la parte de control despues , porque creo que vale mucho dinerono mentira luego anexare el documento


----------



## lubeck

*Esta podria ser otra opcion sin microcontroladores*... utilizando un 555 un L297 y un L298... el costo total de los materiales podria no superar los 30USD...



las resistencias R3y R4 son de .5Ω a 2 Watts, el Capacitor C1 es de 3.3nF, los puentes rectificadores BR1y BR2 podria ser de 2A a 4A.

El potenciometro RV2 es para ajustar la frecuencia de los pulsos de avance del IAC y esta configurado para ser ajustado de entre 800mHz hasta 17Hz

El Potenciometro Rv1 es para ajustar la corriente maxima en los embobinados del IAC, cuando la corriente sobrepasa a lo programado con el pote se interrumpe la corriente hasta un nuevo pulso...

Anexo lista de materiales, simulacion y diagrama(PDF)...


----------



## JoniDf

SCATTERBRAIN77 dijo:
			
		

> disculpa la ignorancia, yo trabajo en un taller de mecanica y esto seria una herramienta muy buena, penosamente no se mucho mas bien casi nada de electronica, y me resulta complejo el vovabulario q utilizan, podrias mostrarme un diagrama algo sencillo, gracias


Hola ! si no tenes mucha idea de electronica lo mas economico en cuanto a tiempo y dinero te conviene comprarlo echo ! si es para uso automotriz anda entre los 50.. 60 dolares por lo menos aca en argentina !
Saludos !


----------



## manuelguillen

ase algunas semanas pude realizar un probador para valvulas iac y si trabaja a la perfeccion incluso se puede variar la velocidad de vuelta y direccion sin ningun problema, trabaja con un pic 16f84a y un l293 algunos diosos, leds, resistencias e interruptores de tres posiciones, en peru ese proyecto me costo unos 25 soles masomenos y me parese que en el mercado no encuentras uno para ese precio


----------



## 0greco0

noc compañeros a lo mejor esto no tiene nada que ver pero se ve sencillo la verdad no lo e probado pero tengan por seguro k lo are 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bOpZrHhWqWc


----------



## proteus7

hola estoy diseñando mi circuito para valvulas iac pero mientras  he probado la valvula iac conectando un motor de cd de esos que usan los  carros para niños  de hot weels    

1 conecto los pines del motor  de cd a  2 cables del bobinado de la iac .

2 despues hago girar  el eje del motor  de  de izquierda a derecha muy rapido y asi calibre la valvula en mi carro pointer 2000   

en youtube hay un video de un   man que  prueba su  iac con un motor a pasos,  yo lo hice con un motor de CD porque  todavia no hago mi circuito, pero cuando lo termine  lo subo al foro saludos


----------



## ALE777

lubeck dijo:


> Mmm yo diseñe el del post 4 *y esta probado*...
> 
> yo no diseñe el del post 15 y *yo no lo he probado* al parecer podría funcionar....
> 
> A simple vista es:
> 1 circuito integrado 4516
> 1 circuito integrado 4001
> 1 circuito integrado 4030
> 1 circuito integrado 4049
> 4 resistencias de 4k7 1/4w
> 4 resistencias de 10k 1/4w
> 6 Transistores BC517
> 2 Transistores BC516
> 
> Faltaria lo del regulador de voltaje que podria ser....
> 
> http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/7805a.gif
> 1 7805
> 1Capacitor de 330nF mayor de 12v
> 1 Capacitor de 100nF mayor de 5v
> 1Diodo 1n4001
> 
> y faltaria lo del reloj o pulsador....
> podria ser algo como esto...
> http://www.electronicsinschools.org/images/data sheets rev/555 Astable/555astable04.gif
> 1 555
> 1Resitencia de 100k
> 1Resistencia de 150k
> 1Capacitor electrolitico de 10uF mayor de 5v
> 
> el que dice output signal pin 3 del 555 se conecta con el Clk del 4516 pin 15


Hola Lubeck!!! Muchas gracias por este completo circuito!!! el link de la imagen del circuito del oscilador de pulsos con 555 esta roto...cuando re referis a "podria ser algo como esto" te referis a este circuito?
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KTE4yLtPJUE/TeKQQmstnvI/AAAAAAAAAJM/ida7J6DdtCM/s1600/555astable04.gif

Yo pienso armar este circuito, alguien lo armo??? funciona bien??? gracias totales!!!


----------



## bramu

Hola, estimada gente, ya se que este tema es viejo ya, pero por lo que vi no tuvo una eficiente o al menos sencilla solucion. Ya se que para todos los foristas lo interesante de esto es armar uno mismo los proyectos pero en este caso, para mi, me interesa mas el resultado final, ya que me dedico a la mecanica de inyeccion electronica. Tengo el probador de inyectores de Condistelec y con este equipo puedo probar IAC : paso a paso y solenoidal. Pero a la hora de calibrar en el motor es engorroso acercar un equipo de 17 Kg junto al auto. Por eso es que me es imperioso un dispositivo portatil para tal efecto y ademas de 12 V. Buscando en Dealextreme.com encontre algo que puede servir. Pero tengo dudas a la hora de hacerlo funcionar, ademas es baratisimo. Dejo el link para que algun interesado pueda revisarlo. Y por ahi le sirve a alguien mas. Desde ya muchas gracias, abrazos
http://dx.com/p/l298n-stepper-motor-driver-controller-board-module-blue-149662#



Anexo, en dx.com hay muchisimas plaquetas que pueden llegar a servir.  Colocar en el buscador de dx.com,  stepper motor driver. Saludos


----------



## poder2012

hola saludos a todos no soy un experto en electronica pero entiendo mas o menos en la practica me desempeño bastante ahora en teorias no me desenvuelvo muy bien, e leido detalladamente esta area del los foro referente a al control de la valvula iac me gustaria ver un circuito mas sencillo estoy realizando pruebas en el carro matiz daewoo quiero hacer el circuito para probar la iac, ahora solo dispongo de pocos materiales como el 555 y el SN74LS73AN algunos condensadores o filtros electroliticos y resistencias de varios tipos tambien una baquelita perforada, sera que con este material puedo hacer uno de estos dispositivos de prueba?


----------



## angieed

no lo sabia como hago para conseguir el diagrama del probador de valvula iac????


----------



## proteus7

angieed dijo:


> no lo sabia como hago para conseguir el diagrama del probador de valvula iac????



pues busca en youtube   es muy facil hacer un probador por ejemplo para las valvulas que tienen 4 cables  esas q usan los pointer 2000  solo es usar un puente H y un 555 y 
mandarle  una señal alterna para   para que suba y o baje   en unos diassubo un diagrama y una simulacion en  proteus para que lo veas


----------



## lacha26

Buenos días compañeros de foro, hace 1 semana un mecánico me pregunto si podía hacer un calibrador para válvulas IAC, a lo cual respondí que investigaría en la web y probaría si lo puedo hacer...

Pues en este mismo foro con un tema similar pero del 2013 me parece encontré un circuito aportado por un usuario de aquí que me comentan que esta inactivo desde hace mucho.

Pues la verdad me gustaría decirle a ese usuario que muchas gracias por su aportación, decidí hacer el circuito que el publico para probarlo y EXITO!! El circuito funciona a la perfección.

La verdad quiero volver a postearlo para compartirlo con ustedes, espero se animen por que la verdad que la pase muy bien creando el circuito, a parte de económico y funcional!!

Espero les sirva este aporte.

Les intentare subir los archivos, y una foto del circuito muy amateur, favor de no burlarse jeje....


----------



## joloco

Hola lacha26 podras compartir toda la informacion para construir este probador le intereso a mi cuñado que es mecancio haber si lo podemos construir, claro con tu ayuda por si nos trabamos en algun paso. Somos aprendices de la electronica


----------

